# New here : Hello !



## Macwan (Sep 19, 2006)

Hello all,

even if I already read topics in this forum since months, this is my first post...  

I am from France and my hobbies are modelling and 2D graphics for IL2 series sims. I also like 70's/80's movies and music, but that's not very warbirds related (maybe Blue Oyster Cult's Me262 ? 8) ).

So : happy to be here !  

Best regards,

Macwan.


----------



## Hunter368 (Sep 19, 2006)

Macwan said:


> Hello all,
> 
> even if I already read topics in this forum since months, this is my first post...
> 
> ...



Hello,

I man from France eh? Should be interesting to have you around, welcome. Don't be afraid to post or ask questions.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 19, 2006)

and if we do happen to insult France on occasion don't be offended we can't help it........


----------



## Hunter368 (Sep 19, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> and if we do happen to insult France on occasion don't be offended we can't help it........




Us insult France???? never!!!!! lol


----------



## Macwan (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks gents.

@ the lancaster kicks ***

You can insult as you want when you are right and when it's not against me. 8) 
But just know that I spend a lot of my time convincing French that UK inhabitants are frequentable...

Under pressure ?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 20, 2006)

i'd actually be pretty interested in what some Frenchies have said to you about us really, any mention of our superior British Beef?


----------



## Macwan (Sep 20, 2006)

No, no, since we've got problems with chickens, Brit beefs are forgotten.  

That's rather a cultural opposition based on poor knowledges and nationalist ideology...
So, not very interesting...

Cheers,



Macwan.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 20, 2006)

so you admit our Beef's better


----------



## Macwan (Sep 20, 2006)

I think that I never tasted... or maybe I didn't know !

But the part and the way it's cooked are very important. Have you ever tried "tournedos" with Worcester sauce ?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 20, 2006)

tried a what now? the best thing you can do with most cuts of Beef is roast it, although of course there are plenty of others........


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2006)

Sirlion Steak cooked Blue/very rare and you have a winner...


----------



## Parmigiano (Sep 20, 2006)

.. let's not go in a food and wine contest otherwise it will be a 'everyone for itself and God for everybody' fight...


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 20, 2006)

And this whole time, I thought Lanc was mistyping "beer".


----------



## Macwan (Sep 20, 2006)

No prob Parmigiano. 

@ Gnomey 
thanks for translation but you dn't have to cook it "blue" if (like me) you don't like that (I'll explain).

Description :

you need :
-2 tournedos pieces (2 people)
-mustard
-mediterranean spices (thym, romarin, basilico)
-fresh cream (~20cl)
-worcester sauce
-Cognac (1 half-glass, can be replaced by high degree wine)
-a litle butter and/or arachide oil 

your steps :
1- prepare the beef : put mustard on one side and add mediterranean spices and salt, pepper 
2- add butter/oil in a poil and make it melt, then add the preparde beef. Cook at least 3 minutes each side, according to your taste (not more than 10 for each side, it would be ugly)
3- while cookind the beef, add the Cognac glass and mak it burn
4- add a dozen of worcester sauce drops
5- finally add the fresh cream (turn the beef regularly to melt it)

Ready to serve with vegetables and red wine (I advise Cahors, but it's a question of taste).

If you fear that the beef isn't cooked enough but still want tender meat, here is my advice :
before preparing the beef with mustard ans spices, put it on an oiled dish and cook it in a hot furnace (200°) during among 5/10 minutes. 
then continue as above.

Macwan.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 20, 2006)

What's not to like? Sounds good Macwan.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 20, 2006)

The best steak you can get is:

2lb Porterhouse cooked rare (mmmm nice and bloody) after it has been marinated in red wine, italian dressing and a bit of montreal steak seasoning for a couple of hours.

Put it on the grill, cook it till is rare (no more than medium rare) got to keep the juices and flavor in it! That is the best steak!


----------



## Macwan (Sep 20, 2006)

Hhhmm yes, marinated steak is great too !


----------



## evangilder (Sep 20, 2006)

Don't forget to saute some mushrooms and onions for that too, Adler. Mmmmm...


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2006)

Man !!!
I haven't eaten yet.....Do you want me to have my stomach painful?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 21, 2006)

Cant wait till this weekend. I am doing a BBQ and going to make Ribs and potato salad! Damn it is going to be great.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh no !!! 
I have to be at my work at this weekend.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 21, 2006)

Dont worry I have to work too for a couple of hours on Saturday. Im BBQ later in the evening with friends at my place and then we are going to sit around a drink some beer and relax.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2006)

I envy you.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 21, 2006)

Ill eat a couple of ribs for you and drink a few brews as well for you.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 21, 2006)

Don't wretch, but one of the best seasonings I have found for steak is a tsp of finely ground coffee beans rubbed into two large steaks. 

1tsp finely ground coffee (not the cheap stuff either)
1/2 tsp chile powder
1/4 tsp garlic powder
1/4 tsp mustard powder
1/2 tsp salt (preferable sea salt or kosher salt)
1/2 tsp freshly ground pepper
Mix all ingredients together in a small bowl. Rub into each side of the steaks. Let rest in refridgerator for a few hours. Take steaks out of fridge for 30-40 min prior to placing on a medium hot grill.

Then BBQ those babies like DerAdler said to no more than medium rare. Guaranteed to be good.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 21, 2006)

Interesting.Is the coffee helpful to ward off the food coma?


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 21, 2006)

No. It induces late night munchies.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Ill eat a couple of ribs for you and drink a few brews as well for you.



Thank you.I hope you'll enjoy this.But a few brews can't be enough,I like beer very much .


----------



## Macwan (Sep 22, 2006)

Hhhmm, thanks for the good tips ! 8) 

Macwan.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 22, 2006)

I made a great BBQ sauce yesterday for my ribs tomorrow.

1/2 cup Jack Daniels 
6 tsp Dark Brown Sugar
2 tsp Sugar
3 cans of tomatoes with juice
2 cans of tomatoe puree
2 tsp mustard powder
2 tsp chili powder
2 tsp paprika
4 tsp mollasis
8 tsp dijon mustard
2 tsp salt
2 tsp black pepper
1 cup Orange Juice
1 Cup White Viniger
2 tsp liquid hickory smoke
4 large onions

Chop up 4 large onions and sautee in oil until golden brown. Throw in all the rest of the ingredients and bring to a boil. After it comes to a boil turn down the stove to the lowest possible setting and let it slow cook for 4 hours. This gets rid of the acidity from the tomatoes. After 4 hours of cooking put in a blender and puree it all together.

Take the ribs and put whatever kind of rub on it (dont boil the ribs first because this gets rid of the flavor). After the coals have died down to a medium temperature put the ribs on the grill and let them cook (I use Jack Danials smoke wood chips). About 20 min before the ribs are done put the BBQ sauce on the ribs (you dont want the sauce to burn).

And voila it tastes fricken great!


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 22, 2006)

[email protected] that sounds good!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 22, 2006)

Yes it is and I will be eating them tomorrow!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 22, 2006)

> drink a few brews as well for you



do you mean beer? because over here a brew is a cup of tea, which isn't much like you at all, Tea and steak


----------



## Parmigiano (Sep 22, 2006)

??? I thought you Brits had tea with everything...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 23, 2006)

oh we do  but alder's far more likely to settle down with a beer than a cup of tea with a steak


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2006)

Yes a brew is Beer over here.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2006)

Not in Germany though, I mean in the US.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 25, 2006)

a sign of the different cultures i guess.......


----------

